# Ref; Salmon. Smoking it..hopefully?



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

So I got 5 lbs of Keta Salmon for a good price, and I want to do 2 pounds of it smoked, because smoked salmon is always good. I figured I'd smoke it sunday, easy peasy.

Except I didn't realize there is two methods for this; just hot smoked..or brined and then smoked. These are not huge whole pieces, but are fillets that are boneless and individually sealed..and to be completely honest, I'd be struggling to fight some thing that holds a gallon of brine+the salmon into the fridge!

So if I don't do the brine because honestly not sure I can space wise with out waiting another 2 weeks or so for other things to finish up curing, how do I get the smoked fish? I've seen people smoke salmon at 170f and treat it like a salmon steak for dinner. I was hoping to get proper smoked fish, like that peels away from the skin and you eat as a snack..or whip into cream cheese etc for a spread.

In short.. Help!


----------



## bregent (Sep 22, 2018)

Just do a dry brine - it doesn't take up any more space than the salmon and is simple and easy. Just search this forum for some simple recipes.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

bregent said:


> Just do a dry brine - it doesn't take up any more space than the salmon and is simple and easy. Just search this forum for some simple recipes.


Oh, good point. Panic mode disengaged...lol.

For some reason my standard method is 'Wait till 1 AM, then try to figure out the proper method and spend till 4 AM worrying or thinking of ideas'


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 22, 2018)

TKRVF, Check out Bears "step by step" page he has a quick brine for salmon that sounds good .


----------



## Braz (Sep 22, 2018)

Been to GFS eh? I'll be smoking a bunch of those filets next weekend, along with some other salmon that has been waiting in the freezer.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 22, 2018)

When I get store-bought, farm-raised salmon (steelhead trout), I just season it with SPG or better yet, Chef Paul Prudhomme Magic Salmon Seasoning (I use a lot of this seasoning...DELICIOUS!) about 15-30 minutes before popping it in the smoker.  Depending on how thick the filet is...done in an hour or so.

Side note - I also fold under any thin parts of the filet so it smokes more evenly.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 22, 2018)

I haven't even opened the bag of these yet. Probably should have...and I was leaning towards just a dashing of rub. As Eddie seems to favour.


Braz said:


> Been to GFS eh? I'll be smoking a bunch of those filets next weekend, along with some other salmon that has been waiting in the freezer.


I couldn't pass this up you know? We like our grilled salmon and for 5 bucks a pound it was cheaper then alot of pot roast has been!



crazymoon said:


> TKRVF, Check out Bears "step by step" page he has a quick brine for salmon that sounds good .


I right now actually lack room for liquid curing. After smoking cheese, bagging cheese and putting it in the project fridge to age..I had to remove some of my medicine and move it downstairs even. LOL


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 23, 2018)

You will want to brine the salmon. We use about two qts water, with 1 1/2 c brown sugar, and a 1/2 c salt. Put in a zip lock baggie, let brine over nite, or 24 hours.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> You will want to brine the salmon. We use about two qts water, with 1 1/2 c brown sugar, and a 1/2 c salt. Put in a zip lock baggie, let brine over nite, or 24 hours.


I'm going to have to pull the salmon out today, ended up not feeling so great last night and just crashed out early. Might as well try to find room to brine it. Does this method produce  the more dry stuff, or still moist? If I want to add zing to it, do I just pepper it before smoking?

Also would you use this for hot smoking? I was planning to hot smoke it.


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 23, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm going to have to pull the salmon out today, ended up not feeling so great last night and just crashed out early. Might as well try to find room to brine it. Does this method produce  the more dry stuff, or still moist? If I want to add zing to it, do I just pepper it before smoking?
> 
> Also would you use this for hot smoking? I was planning to hot smoke it.



Yes, I "hot smoke" at around 180 to 200. This will produce a nice moist, and flaky smoked fillet. After brining, allow the fish to dry a bit on a cooling rack.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> Yes, I "hot smoke" at around 180 to 200. This will produce a nice moist, and flaky smoked fillet. After brining, allow the fish to dry a bit on a cooling rack.


Finished temp is what, 150f? Sorry, I never overly looked into smoked fish since we don't fish, but I do like smoked salmon.. LOL


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 23, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Finished temp is what, 150f? Sorry, I never overly looked into smoked fish since we don't fish, but I do like smoked salmon.. LOL



Not sure, exactly. But I always do a four hour smoke. You could get by with less, however. I never checked the internal temp, but all of my neighbors scarfed it up so I know it was good!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> Not sure, exactly. But I always do a four hour smoke. You could get by with less, however. I never checked the internal temp, but all of my neighbors scarfed it up so I know it was good!


Well after 4 hours Salmon would definitely be on the safe side I'd think. I'll have to get this done sooner then later.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

I got them in brine for an overnight now. Had to play Jenga in the fridge, but they got there.


If I want some spicy do I just nail them with a pinch of cayenne or some thing before smoking? I was thinking cayenne would be good for make them into a spread.


----------



## Braz (Sep 26, 2018)

I shoot for an IT of 150 to 160 for smoked salmon. I also like to start at a fairly low smoker temp and gradually ramp up the temp as time goes along. Bearcarver's step by step smoked salmon recipe has good info. Here is Bear's recommendation:
Keep smoker at 100* for about one hour.
One hour later, bump temp up to 120*--------My internal is about 76*
One half hour later, bump to 140*--------------My internal is about 98*
One half hour later, bump to 160*--------------My internal is about 113*
One half hour later, bump to 180*--------------My internal is about 124*
One hour later, bump to 200*-------------------My internal is about 134*

Remove pieces as they go above 145* internal.
How long this takes doesn't matter, just so they go over 145*.
Some of mine have gone up to over 160*, and it didn't hurt.
If you have to, you can bump your smoker up to 200*, but no higher.


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 26, 2018)

Braz said:


> I shoot for an IT of 150 to 160 for smoked salmon. I also like to start at a fairly low smoker temp and gradually ramp up the temp as time goes along. Bearcarver's step by step smoked salmon recipe has good info. Here is Bear's recommendation:
> Keep smoker at 100* for about one hour.
> One hour later, bump temp up to 120*--------My internal is about 76*
> One half hour later, bump to 140*--------------My internal is about 98*
> ...



That is good detailed advice.
I just do a 4 hour smoke, at 200 degrees (+/-). Always turned out very good.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

Ayep, I had seen Bear's as well, didn't know if the temperature plan carried over into other things. His brine is far more complex then what I did..water..sugar..salt. Lol.


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 26, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> what I did..water..sugar..salt. Lol.



That is all you need. Less really is more!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

txflyguy said:


> That is all you need. Less really is more!


Just hope it turns out alright. Didn't expect it to be so soft after the brine lol.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 26, 2018)

So I'm going to say this qualifies as a failure. It was hard to get a good IT on these things and I definitely feel I wicked ended up over doing them.

Still tastes good, and given I want to make it into a spread..well. Bit sweet, but some good dashes of pepper will take care of that.

Oh and yes, half of one is missing. I might have had to sample.


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 27, 2018)

Just read on the Thermapen blog that you do not want the internal temp to go over 120. The smoker temp should be at 160 or 150.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

To late.. ..

That said it was good for mixing with cream cheese. Like because it was drier then intended, it also had more..body? Like it didn't turn to mush. Only had a half block of cream cheese so only chunked in one fillet. I only got to try it on one cracker before it was gone.. lol.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 27, 2018)

So, how long did you smoke?  at what temp?, til an IT of what?  I smoke all my Salmon with low and slow methods.  The size of the pieces will determine how long and at what temp.  Wish we could have seen some finished product pics.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

cmayna said:


> So, how long did you smoke?  at what temp?, til an IT of what?  I smoke all my Salmon with low and slow methods.  The size of the pieces will determine how long and at what temp.  Wish we could have seen some finished product pics.


I had it started at 140f and went up to 190f. So ~5 hours.

I never could get a good reading. Next time I'll probably just do it at 170f for 3-4 hours and that is that. These fillets were never meant for this by the by. Quite thing. The maverick probe basically stuck out when I tried to put it in. Live and learn.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2018)

I smoke salmon like sausage, ,low temps to start then go higher.  Never over 150 thou.  Use a instant read therm.  Pull at 145IT.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I smoke salmon like sausage, ,low temps to start then go higher.  Never over 150 thou.  Use a instant read therm.  Pull at 145IT.


I did. It had wonky readings from 175 down to 120f. I should have gotten out the thermal couple because it's thread thin lol.


----------



## txflyguy (Sep 28, 2018)

c farmer said:


> I smoke salmon like sausage, ,low temps to start then go higher.  Never over 150 thou.  Use a instant read therm.  Pull at 145IT.



Wonder why Thermapen says to pull at 120 IT?


----------

